# Polish Visa



## MrPhil (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Does anyone have any experience of Polish nationals wishing to visit Dubai? I am worried about how to go about a female Polish friend who wants to visit for a couple of weeks. My understanding is she would need a tourist visa in advance, but am I okay to sponsor here as I am nota relative?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

_UAE Federal e-Government Portal_


----------



## MrPhil (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Jynxgirl


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You are so welcome. I hope your friend has a wonderful visit!


----------



## MrPhil (Feb 18, 2010)

It looks like the easiest way for a 30 day tourist visa (not visit visa)is to book a single night in a hotel. Thereby getting hotel sponsorship. Would you know of any drawbacks to this?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When the all knowing wake up, I am sure they will have more info. I have not been here long enough to know the ins and outs of the visa requirements. I am part of the fortunate passport holders who doesn't seem to run into these issues. Doesn't seem quite fair to me.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Also check with Emirates, if you book a ticket through them, they can get you a 30 day visit visa with a validity of 45 days (to enter). The cost of the Visa is USD 100 above the cost of the ticket.

Before my residency, I used to travel every second month to Dubai on this, without having to pre-book a hotel or get someone to sponsor me.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Actually Emirates had a free visit visa for a month offer going on. Would be worth a try
Otherwise I believe th cost of a month's visa is 250 AED


----------

